# Business Tip of the Day: Business Cards



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Do you have business cards?

Do you carry them with you at all times?

One of the best ways to make sure your face-to-face networking will make an impact is to always carry business cards with you. I always make it a practice to carry at least 10 cards. I also carry them where they are easily accessed, not burried deep in a wallet.

I also keep a back-up supply in the car, just in case I run out. It would easy to keep extras in your laptop case, or in a brief case.

I am stunned by the amount of people that don't carry cards with them, or ever keep them handy. I am also surprised that business people will buy a box of cards, but they never give them out.

In fact, a business card is probably the cheapest form of advertising you can buy. At $35 for a box of 1000 cards, that is just 3.5 cents each. 

Business cards can bring you literally thousands of dollars of business, and it is surprising to know that many people will hang on to your card, often for months, for future reference.

You might argue that giving out business cards is a waste of paper, and a waste of your money because they are often thrown away. For those that will toss your card into the trash later, you can guarantee that the tosser will get a second visual impression before it falls into 'file 13'.

When I hand out a business card, I am not merely saying "I have a business". I am saying "Please remember me in the future for your business needs."

A business card will often be the last opportunity for you to inform a customer of how they can get ahold of you.

I have always given a business card to anyone that would take one. Even if there is a group from the same business, I will always give a card to each of those people.

I personally like to see a professionally printed card, from a real print shop, using business card paper stock and real ink. This tells me that you are in business to stay, and you don't mind spending a $35 to show that you are legit. When someone gives me a cheap card they produced from their own computer printer, with micro-perferated sides, and ink jet ink that peels and scratches badly off the flimsy paper stock, I think "This person isn't serious about their business." or "this business is super small". Again, this is a personal opinion, but I have heard others make fun of 'home printed cards'.

Before you beat me up too bad about the 'computer generated cards', just understand that there are perceptions about what type of cards you are having printed. If you are flat busted broke, these cards are better than nothing until you can invest in a box of print shop created cards. I am sure there are other applications where computer generated cards are acceptable. 

When you order cards from a print shop, either in person or on line, quantity and price are tied together. 1000 cards will be a much better deal than 250. If you are giving out alot of cards, ask if there is a price deal on 1500.

Full color business cards have dropped in price tremendously in the past few years. 1000 full color cards, with a picture of you, your product, farm, etc are available for less than $100 delivered. (If searching on line, these are also called '4 color' or 'four color'.) Talk about a visual impact on a potential customer!!! Your card will be remembered and more likely to be kept!

Whether you are running a multi-million dollar corporate business, or a a low key farm stand, business cards can be an effective way to bolster your sales and bottom line.

Go ahead, hand a card to anyone that will take one. You never know what it might bring you.

What do you think?

Anyone want to share a business card tip or story?

Please feel free to post your thoughts and ideas...we are all learning how to be better in business. 

Clove


----------



## NorthCountryWd (Oct 17, 2008)

I've got a website, paid advertisements, mass emailer programs, but have to agree with Clovis. Business cards are the secret to success. 

I put a couple of cards up on one of those cluttered bulletin boards in a rural general store one day and within a month I had noticed business increased in that area. Decided to put multiple cards up in every place I could.....atm booths, gas stations, diners and have seen a huge increase in business and when I ask how they found me it usually tracks back to one of those boards. 

Also, as far as the general stores go, it's best to make some small talk with the clerk and ask if you can put one up. Let them know what you do and they will remember you and they can be another form of free advertisement.

Also, it's good to have more info than less on your cards. I have double sided cards that have contact info on the front and a description of services on the back.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I definitely agree. I'm "mostly" on line and don't really have a local market, as such ... both my horses and my artwork tend not to appeal to the very local people. But I still have business cards and carry them with me at all times.

I also agree about the color business cards ... that is something I plan to do, first "bigger" purchase after I get the new art studio website design paid for and up. I have two business cards that are still up on my bulletin board ... they are both color cards and obviously if I ever am in the market for that particular product or know anyone that is, those are the people that I would refer to.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I love having business cards. I don't go out much, but when I do I make sure to be adorned with my handcrafted goodies. When people comment on my jewelry or ask where I bought it, I'm ready to tell them all about what I do. I always ask if they'd like a card and I've never had anyone refuse one. I've had lots of business from that practice.

I sell my jewelry and other items on Etsy and do some shopping on there as well. When I went to the post office Tuesday, I wore a necklace, earrings, and bracelet that I made, lipgloss that I made, a ring that I had specially made for me by someone on Etsy, a specially-made purse from Etsy, and a scarf that I made (all of my clothes were from the thrift store and my shoes were hand-me-downs from my mother-in-law...didn't want you to think I wasn't wearing any clothes just to drum up business...hee hee hee!). Anyway, I handed out two cards during a 3-minute trip to the post office to people who asked me about my jewelry.

My Hubby keeps a stash of my cards with him all the time too...so does my step-mom. They are great at getting the word out for me.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

NorthCountryWd said:


> I put a couple of cards up on one of those cluttered bulletin boards in a rural general store one day and within a month I had noticed business increased in that area. Decided to put multiple cards up in every place I could.....atm booths, gas stations, diners and have seen a huge increase in business and when I ask how they found me it usually tracks back to one of those boards.
> 
> Also, as far as the general stores go, it's best to make some small talk with the clerk and ask if you can put one up. Let them know what you do and they will remember you and they can be another form of free advertisement.
> 
> Also, it's good to have more info than less on your cards. I have double sided cards that have contact info on the front and a description of services on the back.


Good idea!!!! 

Nothing like getting the word out!

I agree about the info on your card. Of course, one big mistake many people make is to make the card a billboard, with waaaaay too much information. I think it is great that you see the value of an additional $20 for second side printing.

I think it is important to spell out to the customer exactly what you do. I made the mistake of putting "Screen Printing" instead of "T-Shirts, Jackets and Hats" on a box of cards. You learn quick when you are young and dumb, right?

Clove


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I forgot to add that I have all of my info on one side and then the back of the card has my web address across it in as big of letters as would fit.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm glad so many of you have had success with business cards. I think success varies with the type of business. In 25 years as an entrepreneur, I don't think I ever got business from a business card. A possible exception might be if they were given out at a trade show. 

But I do agree they are a good idea. A few times I have called someone a year or 2 after I was given their business card. Mainly service businesses such as electrician, doctor, handyman, etc.


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

I would agree that business cards work better for some businesses than others, but they can be valuable to anyone. I posted in the networking thread about how giving someone in line at Subway my business card turned into a large contract. You never know where or how you might meet someone that either can become a customer or client, or refer someone else that might. I have even left small stacks of my cards with friends that own other businesses, and if the right opportunity strikes, they give out my card. This has led to many "opportunities" as well. I always make sure that if their help leads to a sale, I make sure I at a minimum call and thank them, sometimes I will send them a gift card from a local restaurant or something small just to let them know I appreciate their help. I am very diversified in my business interests, but I really believe there is one common bond to all. Treat people right, make as many contacts as possible, and let everyone know you appreciate their help.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

While Business cards are A great thing to use, They would be Useless for me! As theres only one repeat customer I see, And they could care less who the driver is. But if I get A new line of work I'll sure need them.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

I purchased some very nice full color business cards from an online venue. I picked the graphics from a rather extensive library, then just plugged in my information. I don't remember the price, but it was quite reasonable for the small print run of 250 I got.

Being that my business is online and my client base is national, I don't have much occasion to hand out business cards. But I try keeping them on hand, and when someone asks me for my phone number I hand them a card. They may not be a potential client, but they may know someone who is.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My ventures (rental property and managing a trust) don't require business cards to garner business, but I do carry business cards at all times. There are many times that I need to leave name/number/address with the gas/phone/electrical/septic/fill in the blank company, and they are much better than spelling things out and hoping they get the number down correctly!

I do mine on the computer with the new non-perfed card stock.


----------



## conscious (Jan 4, 2005)

It seems to me that having a business card isn't as important as what the card says and how it says it. 

Hopefully you have a niche and if so, people need to know what it is. I believe that putting your "competetive advantage" in easily read letters on the card is most important. In other words...why the prospective customer should buy from you.

For example, lets say you sell fresh produce. Maybe your niche or competetive advantage is that you sell only heirloom veggies while everyone else is selling hybrids. Putting "Heirlooms Only" or "NO Hybrid Veggies" on your card would be very helpful.

My $.02


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

OK - this is a subject I know more than a little bit about. To start with, a generic disclaimer... Few rules apply to business cards for ALL businesses or professions.

#1 Keep It Simple - Probably 85% of business cards should contain no more than a company name, name of person handing the card out, contact information and general business statement. DO NOT junk it up with a bunch of hokey graphics!

#2 If you have a semi-unique or niche product - mention it. If that REQUIRES a second side or fold-over card then do it, but think about whether or not it REQUIRES it 

#3 Professionally printed cards ARE a plus (usually)

#4 (and so far EVERYONE has missed this one and it should have been #1) NEVER, EVER, EVER only hand out ONE. ALWAYS give 3 or 4 to anyone you ever give cardS to - they may not be your customer, but they may know know one or more folks that may be your customer.... Referral is ALWAYS your best bang-for-the-buck advertising!!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Wow...these are some great ideas, and a good discussion!!!!

Thank you everyone for adding these points!!!

I would love to hear more!

Clove


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I get a lot of business from my cards.

I order mine from vistaprint and they do a great job, my husband designed it.

Here it is..I smudged out my personal info to protect myself from random internet weirdos..not you guys


----------



## fin29 (Jun 4, 2003)

I keep a text message saved in my phone. When I meet someone, I can simultaneously get their contact information and make sure they have mine by texting my info right on the spot.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

If you're just starting out, or your contact info is likely to change, or you need a small number of cards for a specific purpose/market, computer printed cards are a way to start. I do up specific cards for when I go to other countries, or you might want to have different information on a card that you're handing out to retail customers and others you're handing out to suppliers or trade colleagues.)

Clean-edge business card stock by Avery might cost $9, and does not have those tacky perforated edges. Go to an art store and get a can of spray-on clear matte fixative. It is used for "fixing" pastel or charcoal pictures, etc, and does a very nice job of "fixing" computer ink on a business card so the printing doesn't rub off.

You can download the set-up/layout program from Avery for free and it saves in Word. You must have a good printer though. Maybe you don't have a good printer, but your friend does. You can email the saved Word layout to them as an attachment, and they can print it out on your card stock. (If you have a logo, you can save it as a jpg and insert it into the business card layout.)

When all your info is stabilized, or you've got more cash, or you're sure you're going to continue in this business, then have some printed up at the printers.

The advice to always hand out never just one but a few, is very smart! :goodjob:


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Snoozy, thanks for the tips on home-printed cards. I want to try out some photo cards (like the catchy horseshoeing one above). Could you recommend a mid-range photo printer that would do 8 1/2 x 11 sheets? We don't have a printer at home and it's time to add one. I have access to a color laser printer at work but would an inkjet one do better with photos?

We sell lambs for meat and some Katahdin hair sheep for breeding stock and stockdog training. Paul makes custom hay feeders for sheep and goats. So we need several different cards.

Peg


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I'm not an expert on printers, but the one I use for doing business cards is an HP 2355 All-in-One printer/scanner/copier, and it is an inkjet. Laser ones use less ink, but the laser one I have doesn't do colour, and I need colour in my cards.


----------



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

Business cards are good for animal raisers too. I breed show quality rabbits and have home printed business cards. They have my name and contact information, as well as the breeds I raise, and a few important show wins.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I also use vista print via the net and have found them to be of good quality and fast with delivery. Recently had 1000 color brochures made by them and they turned out very well. Now apparently I will be having "sales sheets" type pages made as well, put them in a fancy binder and force them into the hands of high price furniture/cabinet makers lol. sis


----------

